# Colnago Stem



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi All,

Just an FYI, I have posted a beautiful Colnago Stem in the classified section. Not sure owners are always in the market for a stem, but this is a very nice one for any Colnago owner. I sold both my Colnagos in the past year and never got around to using this. Maybe one of you can.

Safe Riding,

covrc

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=15034&cat=9


----------

